# BVI owners boat for rent



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My Oceanis 38 is for charter when not being used by the owners. Boat has inverter, chartplotter, microwave, TV/VCR, and is in excellent shape. We only rent to experienced BVI charterers and we have references. Enjoy the flexability and amenities of a privately owned yacht. www.yachlease.net or call Jeff 972-771-8145


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Jeff,
Your website isnt responding. You might want to check your post or server. Just out of curiousity, what island, marina are you moored in the BVI? Also what is the name of your boat? What is your rate per week?

Tony 
[email protected]


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

Move your boat to St. Thomas. Sail the Spanish Virgins and USVI, south coast PR. Or, you could keep contributing to the government that''s jailing american kids and stealing their gear to help their economy.


----------

